# Sticky  WEGO World Tour



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*Click here to go to wegoweb.org*​


----------



## mrouija

Glad to be here...and paint & body is a good place to start with the car build-off coming to this year's tour! More info will be up in a few days!


----------



## mrouija

Follow the WEGO Tour on Twitter WEGO Tour - Twitter

Or on Facebook www.facebook.com/wegotour


----------



## laredo85

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija




----------



## mrouija




----------



## northbay

are you guys ever going to make out to cali


----------



## Taste of True

What's up fella's? :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija

Dates should be posted soon...but to get the information first (and some special registration deals), 
Follow us on Twitter - text "FOLLOW WEGOTOUR" to 40404
Or like us on Facebook and follow us on facebook - www.facebook/wegotour


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija

To stay up-to-date...
Follow us on Twitter - text "FOLLOW WEGOTOUR" to 40404
Or like us on Facebook and follow us on facebook - www.facebook/wegotour


----------



## mrouija

*2011 WEGO TOUR KICK-OFF*
*Double Points...so don't miss it!*
Plus we will unveil challenge #1 of the "Stock to Stun" Build-Off competition...let's see what these guys can do!


----------



## mrouija

*Pre-Build Interview #1 (Kandy Shop Customz):*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 06:02 AM~19657666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Build Interview #1 (Kandy Shop Customz):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha good one jon. tryin to get me to talk crap about other shops.lol maybe next time :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija

I thought I did pretty good editing that...remember, that was the first time I've done that sort of editing (I barely know how to turn the Mac on and off!)


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 07:09 AM~19657881
> *haha good one jon. tryin to get me to talk crap about other shops.lol  maybe next time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 07:22 AM~19657944
> *I thought I did pretty good editing that...remember, that was the first time I've done that sort of editing (I barely know how to turn the Mac on and off!)
> *


it turned out good.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 06:02 AM~19657666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Build Interview #1 (Kandy Shop Customz):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## mrouija




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 28 2011, 10:12 AM~19721999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## mrouija

Special thanks to our newest sponsor...HOMIEGEAR.COM. Type in "WEGO" in the discount code section to receive 20% off your order!


----------



## mrouija




----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## laredo85

TTT


----------



## mrouija

Just found out that StreetSeen will be featuring the winning car in the Stock To Stun build-off competition. 

Also, created the first builder's page (the other 4 are in the works)
Stock2Stun - Kandy Shop Customz


----------



## mrouija




----------



## mrouija

The Julian's Customs page is now up on the wego website:
Stock To Stun - Julian's Customs


----------



## mrchavez

ttt


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 18 2011, 10:00 PM~19906633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija




----------



## streetseen.com




----------



## MsDani

Awesome topic =)


----------



## mrouija

Just added...Summit Racing to the build-off competition:


----------



## mrouija




----------



## mrouija




----------



## mrouija

*Competing in the Stock To Stun build-off:*
(First unveil show is April 3rd at the WEGO Picnic)
Keep up with the build-off by visiting the Stock to Stun page on wegoweb.org!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!


----------



## mrouija

"The Outlaw" is getting ready for some trouble this weekend!


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hernan

pics???? :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija




----------



## mrouija

Stock to Stun - Show #1 (rims and tires)


----------



## mrouija

WEGO Car Club Olympics - 2011 champs: GoodTimes C.C.


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 5 2011, 08:11 PM~20269263
> *Stock to Stun - Show #1 (rims and tires)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like what I see. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrouija

NOTE: Angelitos Car Show in Lamesa is worth DOUBLE points....


----------



## streetseen.com

Raymond shows StreetSeen Magazine his Texas Two-Step


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## mrouija

go to <a href=\'http://www.zazzle.com/wwthiddenagenda\' target=\'_blank\'>WEGO Apparel Store</a>

Check out our new apparel store! =)


----------



## mrouija

Next show is...


----------



## shotgun18

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija




----------



## mrouija

*Ok, I know everyone likes free stuff...I will give away some Kicker component speakers to one of the WEGOTOUR followers on Facebook or Twitter when the facebook page reaches 700 who "like it" or when the twitter page reaches 350 followers. *

*facebook.com/WEGOTOUR*
*twitter.com/WEGOTOUR*

Here's the idea...once we reach this minimum number...we will keep everyone updated on pre-reg, etc. We will also run some fun contests with free prizes, free registration to shows, etc. So, let's get this going!​


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Junior LOC

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija

Follow the WEGO Tour on Facebook (facebook.com/wegotour)


----------



## streetseen.com

StreetSeen May 2012 Magazine is now available nationwide. For a Barnes & Noble or Hastings Location near you, please visit this link: http://www.streetseen.com/streetseen-locations.pdf.

This issue has coverage from Los Magnificos Houston, Spring Break Jam in South Padre, Bossmania Expo in Mercedes, Hypnotized Car Show in Pasadena, and Tiempos Locos in Shreveport. It features the WEGO Stock to Stun Winner LB1 from the Leal Bros in Corpus Christi. It also shows love to our Chi-Town brothers of Independent CC with their Dulce 65 Impala. It's a must buy!





The magazine can also be purchased online at Amazon.com. Click the magazine cover to order it from Amazon.


----------



## MIJO65

Ok


----------

